# Sony Claims Adapted Canon Lenses AF Nearly as Fast as on a Canon DSLR.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 17, 2015)

```
Sony Artisan Thibault Roland had a chance to interview a top engineer from the A7R II project at Sony. The interview is mostly a rehash of all the features in what appears to be a very good camera from Sony.</p>
<p>What’s interesting for Canon shooters, is that Sony is claiming that AF speed with a firmware updated <a href="http://www.metabones.com/products/details/MB-EF-E-BM4" target="_blank">Metabones Mark IV</a> and Canon lenses is almost as quick as a Canon lens on a Canon DSLR.</p>
<blockquote><p>We were confirmed that AF of Canon lenses was “much faster than before. With adapters (and in particular with a firmware updated Metabones Mark IV) Canon lenses are almost as fast as on a Canon body“.  <a href="https://thibaultroland.wordpress.com/2015/06/15/a7rii-insiders-information-from-top-sony-engineers/" target="_blank">Read the full interview</a></p></blockquote>
<p>Keep in mind that “AF speed” is different than “AF accuracy”, and we’ll have to wait and see how things work in the real world.</p>
<p>It almost feels like Sony has put some R&D dollars into getting Canon users to want to use the A7R II with their Canon lenses.</p>
```


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 17, 2015)

If AF speed works as Sony claimed + accurate, A7rII will be great as smaller body for DSLR users. Especially Canon users with large numbers L lenses.


----------



## geonix (Jun 17, 2015)

I've read similar statement on the dpreview site on the Sony A7R II. If true this should be another reason for canon to consider buying that sensor and building it into their upcoming DSLRs. 

I think it is anyway only a matter of (a short) time, that metabones and other adapter manufactuers make up the AF disatvantages through technological evolution. So maybe metabones has already done it. 

Perhaps there should be a 5D Mark IV R, a 5D Mark IV C and a 5D Mark IV S (for Sony-Sensor) ;D


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 17, 2015)

I smell lawsuit coming and a tasty fight between Sony and Canon over Ef mount and Af related patents.


----------



## erjlphoto (Jun 17, 2015)

You guys had to go and wind up the Canon haters this early in the morning ?


----------



## geonix (Jun 17, 2015)

geonix said:


> I've read similar statement on the dpreview site on the Sony A7R II. If true this should be another reason for canon to consider buying that sensor and building it into their upcoming DSLRs.
> 
> I think it is anyway only a matter of (a short) time, that metabones and other adapter manufactuers make up the AF disatvantages through technological evolution. So maybe metabones has already done it.
> 
> Perhaps there should be a 5D Mark IV R, a 5D Mark IV C and a 5D Mark IV S (for Sony-Sensor) ;D



Although if Canon comes up with something own and equal or better to the Sony sensor I would be happy about it


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 17, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> I smell lawsuit coming and a tasty fight between Sony and Canon over Ef mount and Af related patents.



Isn't the EF mount too old to still be protected by patents? And for general AF patents, I'm sure Sony has enough innovation in their portfolio to be protected. Otherwise I'm pretty sure they would have been sued by now if their on sensor AF was infringing on something big/protectable.


----------



## geonix (Jun 17, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> I smell lawsuit coming and a tasty fight between Sony and Canon over Ef mount and Af related patents.



Why between Canon and Sony? If at all, between Canon and Metabones


----------



## optikus (Jun 17, 2015)

Good morning all,

I see the positive in this interview - if the facts can bee approved in the practical use it shows, that Sony has a serious look on the market and reacts, the short distance from mount to sensor opens a window for using a wide spectrum of lenses, even with the 5-axis-stabilized sensor, and if it comes true that A-mount-lenses, EF-lenses and other, non-AF-, lenses work properly with the system, the position of the Sony-lineup in the market sees a serious promotion compared to the competitors. I for me think about a Sony-body für using my manual fokus lenses, incompatible to the EF-mount for a better use of them without irreversible manipulation of the lenses - we will see what real use of the 'II' shows us.

J.


----------



## m (Jun 17, 2015)

Sony bragging about the performance of third party lenses through a third party accessory is something I did not expect in the past. They really changed, for the better.


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 17, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> It almost feels like Sony has put some R&D dollars into getting Canon users to want to use the A7R II with their Canon lenses



That sounds good to me! This is clearly a step in the evolution of mirrorless.


----------



## Woody (Jun 17, 2015)

I believe this claim. I paused for a while to consider if I want to get the A7RII. But in the end I abandoned the thought for the following reasons:
- EVF
- A7RII does not have a touchscreen; selection of AF point on mirrorless cams is a pain
- weight of A7RII + metabones adapter is more than the weight of 6D


----------



## Gordonium (Jun 17, 2015)

Woody said:


> I believe this claim. I paused for a while to consider if I want to get the A7RII. But in the end I abandoned the thought for the following reasons:
> - EVF
> - A7RII does not have a touchscreen; selection of AF point on mirrorless cams is a pain
> - weight of A7RII + metabones adapter is more than the weight of 6D



Just my view
- I actually found EVF decent to use most of the time, and i heard the new one is even better
- fair enough
- A7RII is at least a 5Ds or D810 equivalent though not a 6D, which are all heavier cameras


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 17, 2015)

Woody said:


> I believe this claim. I paused for a while to consider if I want to get the A7RII. But in the end I abandoned the thought for the following reasons:
> - EVF
> - A7RII does not have a touchscreen; selection of AF point on mirrorless cams is a pain
> - weight of A7RII + metabones adapter is more than the weight of 6D



Great point. I really like the size and weight a7, a7s and a7r. 

Sony started to add more features into A7II & A7RII, size and weight become less attractive for mirrorless body.


----------



## shutterlag (Jun 17, 2015)

This was EXACTLY what I've been waiting for. I'm selling my 6D and 7D and making the move. I'm tired of Canon and their total lack of innovation. The fact I can use my existing glass makes this so much easier.


----------



## Gordonium (Jun 17, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Great point. I really like the size and weight a7, a7s and a7r.
> 
> Sony started to add more features into A7II & A7RII, size and weight become less attractive for mirrorless body.



I think sony is making the full frame E mount the full feature camera replacing A mount, and apsc E mount for the light weight option. (A6000 basically weights nothing)


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jun 17, 2015)

There have already been several sample videos on the Sony rumor site. Looks to be very snappy. But like others have said, no word yet on accuracy (especially in varying lighting conditions). Also, the sample videos are done using wide angle max 2.8 aperture lenses which is not exactly a torture test. I believe one is with the tamron 15-30 and the other with the 24/2.8. Exciting to see nonetheless. More excited to see it get into the real world to see how it really performs. 

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/canon-lens-owners-look-at-that-first-a7rii-autofocus-test-video-with-canon-mount-lens/


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 17, 2015)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> There have already been several sample videos on the Sony rumor site. Looks to be very snappy. But like others have said, no word yet on accuracy (especially in varying lighting conditions). Also, the sample videos are done using wide angle max 2.8 aperture lenses which is not exactly a torture test. I believe one is with the tamron 15-30 and the other with the 24/2.8. Exciting to see nonetheless. More excited to see it get into the real world to see how it really performs.
> 
> http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/canon-lens-owners-look-at-that-first-a7rii-autofocus-test-video-with-canon-mount-lens/



Put my pre-order @ 8AM westcoast. Received the email from BH, est. shipping date is July 28th.

Still waiting for the new Batis lenses to arrive


----------



## bgran8 (Jun 17, 2015)

shutterlag said:


> This was EXACTLY what I've been waiting for. I'm selling my 6D and 7D and making the move. I'm tired of Canon and their total lack of innovation. The fact I can use my existing glass makes this so much easier.



+1,000


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jun 17, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Put my pre-order @ 8AM westcoast. Received the email from BH, est. shipping date is July 28th.
> 
> Still waiting for the new Batis lenses to arrive



Awesome. Will be waiting on your impressions.

I will continue to wait as I don't want to fall prey to the Sony Koolaid again like I did with the A7r1. If things prove to be legit this time, I will more than happily add it to the collection. But I still have my doubts as I have already tasted that flavor of koolaid before.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jun 17, 2015)

bgran8 said:


> shutterlag said:
> 
> 
> > This was EXACTLY what I've been waiting for. I'm selling my 6D and 7D and making the move. I'm tired of Canon and their total lack of innovation. The fact I can use my existing glass makes this so much easier.
> ...



Not making any assumptions about any of the members here that have already proclaimed that they are officially selling and making the switch. But I did want to note that if any of you have not yet had the opportunity to extensively operate a mirrorless rig, give it a try first before selling all of your stuff. There is lots to find out/growing pains any time you try out a new system. But this jump would be two-fold in that you are also moving to mirrorless. I'd make sure I was able to get along with the new system before completely cutting ties with the old.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 17, 2015)

I find this rumor amusing since Canon themselves are having a tough time convincing people to use full sized lenses with their own mirrorless camera.


Mirrorless is definately a niche market and you really need to rent one first and see how you like using your full sized lenses with a small mirrorless.


I'm sure canon will love this as it might mean more canon lens sales where their own mirrorless is having a tough time being accepted in the market.


I've tried the previous Sony a7r and didn't see it replacing my dslrs. I opted to get the M and now the M3 to use it for what it was designed for..a general purpose camera to document family travels.


----------



## Larsskv (Jun 17, 2015)

I do understand why somebody here are interested in the A7RII. The IBIS is a great feature, and the sensor is probably very good.

But what I can´t understand is this. It focuses better than before, with Canon glass, but not as good. I further suspect that the "as good as Canon" performance, is limited to wide angle+small aperture lenses, when the lens is almost in focus. I expect that the more blurry (out of focus/large aperture/long lens) the lens is when you start focus, the worse are the AF-performance.

Further, With Canon glass on it, with an adapter, the system will be a "frankenstein". It will look a little ridiculous, and it will be front heavy. The poorer ergonomics, compared to a Canon DSLR, will make the downsides even bigger.

And what about the native lenses? As far as I can see, the native lenses are quite large, compared to Canon counterparts. The newly released Batis 85 f/1.8 is bigger and heavier than Canons version. If the A7-series don´t hold a considerable weight and size advantage, has poorer ergonomics and handling, focuses worse than a DSLR, why the h**l would you want it over a DSLR? Last point, although subjective, I can´t understand why anybody would like an EVF over an OVF. I find EVF´s disturbing, and that takes away my joy in taking pictures.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jun 17, 2015)

kraats said:


> This is interesting. Let's wait and see if and how Canon reacts to this development.



Hope they do. Pretty sure they won't. My gut tells me the 5d4 will still be the 5d4 and the 1dx2 will still be the 1dx2 as Canon plans them regardless of the eight bodies Sony puts out in the next year.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 17, 2015)

This was always going to happen at some stage, which camera it starts with is really immaterial but Sony has realised there is a massive market for cameras that work very well with lenses from other manufacturers. They have an incentive to make it work, Canon and Nikon don't.

Would not surprise me to see Sony buy a company which makes adapters or even make different models of their cameras targeting different lenses.

Personally I do not want to have to remember, pack and carry some other "adapter" just so my lenses work.

I am not leaving Canon any time soon, but these developments are a bonus for us all.

Great thing about Sony is you know that if you do not pull out your wallet straight away, they will have an even better version out in roughly 365 days.....


----------



## bmwzimmer (Jun 17, 2015)

I almost bought an A7ii... And now I will wait to see how the A7Rii performs. The downside is the weight is 625g which is a bit over 100g less than my current 6D and adding a battery grip with the extra battery adds 300g to its weight. The Sony Zeiss 35mm f/1.4 lens is longer and heavier than the 35L and is barely lighter but still much longer than the 35mm Sigma Art lens. According to DXO mark for sharpness, it is not nearly as good as the Sigma Art. I hate to have to settle for f/1.8 lenses it it appears to be the best compromise for size/weight.
I also like the versatility of a good 24-70 f/2.8 lens and not too fond of using a metabones adaptor which adds weight and a frankenstein bulk to it. If Sony had a 24-70 that is about the same size, smaller, and just as good optically, I would switch n a heartbeat. In the meantime, none of this equipment is going to make a difference in my photography since I'm not making any large posters. 

What will be interesting is the next iteration of the 6D that might be smaller and lighter than the current version


----------



## Tugela (Jun 17, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> I find this rumor amusing since Canon themselves are having a tough time convincing people to use full sized lenses with their own mirrorless camera.
> 
> 
> Mirrorless is definately a niche market and you really need to rent one first and see how you like using your full sized lenses with a small mirrorless.
> ...



You do realize that current MILC designs are about the same size as old pre-digital FF SLRs right? People had no trouble putting big lenses on SLRs, so why would it be an issue for a MILC?


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 17, 2015)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: I've heard lots of promises from marketing (and Sony marketing specifically). Let's see how this behaves in the real world, for real users.


----------



## Silvertt7 (Jun 17, 2015)

This is really good news for us. As a 5D Mark III user this is another alternative. Basically, if Canon does not close the gap between their top bodies and the competition, people on the fence WILL move as we are losing patience. Canon bodies, although great, are lagging behind the other makers. This is a fact.


----------



## msm (Jun 17, 2015)

Larsskv said:


> I do understand why somebody here are interested in the A7RII. The IBIS is a great feature, and the sensor is probably very good.
> 
> But what I can´t understand is this. It focuses better than before, with Canon glass, but not as good. I further suspect that the "as good as Canon" performance, is limited to wide angle+small aperture lenses, when the lens is almost in focus. I expect that the more blurry (out of focus/large aperture/long lens) the lens is when you start focus, the worse are the AF-performance.
> 
> ...



As someone who has used both systems last 1.5years I can try give you a balanced reply.

If you need autofocus on Canon lenses you should probably stick with a Canon DSLR. Maybe the A7R 2 can AF comparable to the 5DIII with native lenses but I am doubtful on these af claims with adapter. From what I read not even Sigma lenses on Canon bodies have very reliable AF.

When it comes to manual focus, the A7 cameras are miles ahead of Canon however. Peaking and more importantly focus loupe nails focus perfectly every time as long as you hold the camera still enough. Much more precise than Canons AF. But obviously not usable for fast moving subjects.

As for ergonomics, here the 1DX is the best camera I have every used. Comfortable to hold even with a 300/2.8. The buttons on the a7s are small and the wheel on the back also serves as a multi controller which means it is really easy to do the wrong thing when using it. But cameras have excellent configuration abilities but the pro Canons are a bit ahead.

As for the native lenses, I haven't heard much good about the FE24-70, the FE16-35 seems to be considered about equal to the EF16-35 F4 IS. As for primes the story is different though. The FE primes are maybe bigger than equivalent Canon lenses, but the performance is in a completely different league. Canon's large aperture primes are no match for the sharpness and constrast that the Zony or Zeiss primes deliver wide open. I haven't seen any tests of the Batis lenses yet, but go check the MTF charts of the 85/1.8 on the Zeiss site and compare it to the 85 Otus and you'll probably get the idea how this will perform.

If I am not shooting something which require af tracking, then the files from my a7r beats the files from my Canons every time even with adapted Canon lenses. Despite all the bullshit you read on these forums about lossy compressed raws and shutter shock from ppl who probably never even touched a a7 camera. So much that my 1Dx has turned into a sport/wildlife/pet niche camera. I care more about the end results than how pleasant it is to hold or how it "looks".

As for EVF vs OVF, I see advantages and disadvantages of both. The EVF gives me all the information I need before I take the shot, makes it much easier to manual focus while with the OVF I always end up taking test shots then chimp to see if the exposure is right or if focus was nailed etc. However the EVF has low resolution, is somewhat laggy and may have a longer blackout when shooting. Also the EVF is easier to see in low light, but I prefer OVF in bright light.


----------



## NancyP (Jun 17, 2015)

I am waiting for some serious evaluation of retail Sony A7r II cameras, and for further evaluation of the Canon 5Ds/r before I make any decision. I was thinking about the A7r until I saw widespread reports of issues with shutter shock at landscape/ macro shooting speeds, and people's workarounds mostly involving attaching a large weight to the camera. On paper it looked like a great camera. Certainly the A7r II sounds like a great camera, but...

I am a Missourian - SHOW ME!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 17, 2015)

"Super slow motion at full 1920x1080HD at 240FPS"

Wow, even better than expected.

4k at 24fps/30fps
and HD at 240fps

It does seem a bit odd since you'd think it could do 4k at 60fps then.
But even if they meant to say 720p for 240fps, that would still give it 120fps for HD.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 17, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> I smell lawsuit coming and a tasty fight between Sony and Canon over Ef mount and Af related patents.



I don't. First it doesn't use the same AF system at all. It's not the Canon AF system.
Second, it's not illegal to translate electronic mount signals.


----------



## gobucks (Jun 17, 2015)

This is super interesting, and I hope that it means Sony is putting some real effort into tapping into the market of the EF-invested. I have a 6D, and it is a wonderful camera for travel (my primary purpose), but I can't help but get a little envious when I see Sony's slim, retro-looking all metal bodies around. Sure, Nikon's D610 and D750 are slightly and significantly better than the 6D, respectively, but I don't quite feel the pull to that system.

From Sony, I'd really love to see a commitment to better, faster adapters, either with Metabones or on their own, or, as one commentator suggested, maybe even some camera bodies with a native EF mount (although im not sure this would be worth it - I suspect the adapter is the size it is because that's how far the lens needs to be from the sensor). In any case, I think Sony's current adapter rebate promotion is super smart, and in the long term, they need to try to get good adapters available in the $100-200 range.

From Canon, I hope that the Sony threat to their ecosystem really wakes them up in the way that Nikon hasn't. Nikon has had the best FF bodies for several years now, and it hasn't really hurt Canon's sales (although plenty of outside factors have), because so many people are locked into the respective ecosystems. Sony could do for camera bodies what Sigma and Tamron have done for lenses - forced Canon and Nikon to put out much more competitive products. Obvious things Canon could take from the A7 series include better sensor performance, higher ISO, and substantial improvements to live view/manual focusing/focus peaking features. In camera IS could be nice, although they seem to be adding IS to primes instead (which I love btw). Maybe the biggest thing they could do is go for a slimmed down, retro styling. One of the biggest draws to the A7 is that it's angular, retro, metallic, sexy. Some versions aren't that much smaller than a 6D, but look way sleeker. Even with a mirror box, Canon still has some room to make a much more head-turning design (see Nikon's DF).


----------



## that1guyy (Jun 17, 2015)

http://sigma-rumors.com/2015/06/sigma-full-frame-fe-mount-lenses/

This makes me happy and hopefully it comes true sooner than later.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 17, 2015)

My bet is that it will be better for manual focusing and certain cases where it's important to get a better VF verification of whether the focus is nailing it or not and fine for landscapes and much general usage but won't cut it for sports/serious action/must hit focus quickly a very high percentage of the time critical work/macro with AF.


----------



## ritholtz (Jun 17, 2015)

Sony seems to be so disperate to sell their sensors to Canon. Making so much fuss about compatibility with Canon lens than their own lens performance.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 17, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> I smell lawsuit coming and a tasty fight between Sony and Canon over Ef mount and Af related patents.



Why?? Patents on the EF system expired after 14 years. Why would a company sue someone over a expired patent?

Sony bought Minolta many years ago. They inherited the Minolta AF system which was compatible with Canon and had been in use for many years. If Canon was going to sue, they would not only have to sue Sony, but Sigma and Tamron, and they would lose.

Canon should be happy that their lenses are compatible with Sony / Minolta. They can keep on selling better lenses for less money to not only Canon users, but Sony / Minolta users.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 17, 2015)

I see no reason to worry about AF accuracy. The Sony AF system has always been compatible with Canon, clear back to when it was used on Minolta cameras.

However, it is always smart to wait and see what bugs crop up. B&H and Adorama have a 30 day return policy, so if there are some nasty surprises, the camera can be returned.


----------



## Stone (Jun 17, 2015)

I'll wait for a few real world reviews before I ultimately make a decision but I'm nearly sold on the A7R II. I no longer shoot any sports or wildlife, so these days the 5DIII stays home and I go out with my X100T which has made me a big fan of EVF. I'll keep most of my Canon glass until there are smaller, suitable equivalents, but the 5DIII was probably my last DSLR.


----------



## gobucks (Jun 17, 2015)

ritholtz said:


> Sony seems to be so disperate to sell their sensors to Canon. Making so much fuss about compatibility with Canon lens than their own lens performance.



Im not sure if I'd use the word desparate, Sony's camera department is probably their biggest bright spot right now. It's true their FE lens selection currently is pretty bare, but a lot of what they do have is good. It will just take years to flesh it out. In the meantime, it makes perfect sense to make it easy for canon shooters to jump to sony. More people in the FE ecosystem means they can spend more on developing new lenses, and they will sell more of them. I love my 6D, and am not ready to jump ship yet, but if the 6DII fails to impress, and sony keeps improving their A7 line, i might consider it come upgrade time.


----------



## tiltshift (Jun 17, 2015)

Having had the 5dIII since it came out and having had the a7R since it came out I think it is great that Sony is evolving. I dont think I'll buy another canon body unless they do the same. that said I wont be selling my system either. I think that getting a a7R II plus a metabones just gives you best of both words if you're already invested in Canon. want better DR or ISO performance and dont mind MF pick up the Sony, need AF Canon. end of story. I was worried initially with the EVF but now if I had the option I would love a 5d series body with a EVF. so much more information, that said I don't use polarizers often, which is one of the largest drawbacks to EVF in my opinion. 

Now I am in a pickle but the 85 otis for both systems or just the batis.... :-\


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 17, 2015)

ritholtz said:


> Sony seems to be so disperate to sell their sensors to Canon. Making so much fuss about compatibility with Canon lens than their own lens performance.



Sony is doing just fine selling sensors, and Canon buys a lot of them from Sony, just not the large ones. Sony does have the advantage of having a AF system that works with Canon lenses. It will sell some Bodies for Sony, but might also sell some of the high end lenses that Sony can't match for Canon. It really sounds like a win-win deal, at least for the photographer.

I have also heard that Sigma DSLR's have compatibility with the Canon AF system, but by having the same 44mm registration distance, a adapter is not possible without lens elements. Some have had the lens mount changed out to a Canon mount, but its a major job.


----------



## AA (Jun 18, 2015)

MY 5D IV has just been announced 

I will only need to change my flash guns, and radio transmitters, nothing else. Not even that because my YN-E3-RT and Canon 600EX-RTs will work with the A7RII in manual mode. I only need to buy a Sony flashgun for TTL.

Go Sony! Canon deserves their costumers to leave them! If this thing is as good as they say, I found my new Canon. *It's a Sony!*


----------



## stochasticmotions (Jun 18, 2015)

I can't wait to see what this camera can actually do. I have been using both Canon and Sony together for quite some time now. I mostly shoot nature and a bit of landscape and find both sets of tools pretty complimentary right now. I carry the 1D IV with either the 100-400 II or the sigma 120-300 with the canon 2x converter for long shots (still looking for a nice used 500 or 600 ) and carry the a6000 with the 70-200 f4 for closer stuff. (A7R I use with sony 24-70 or various canon lenses for landscape and macro work. 

This new camera could make me get rid of both the original a7r and the a6000 if the autofocus with the sony lenses is reasonably close to the a6000 for in flight shots (I'm not expecting it to be as good, since getting used to the a6000 it is the fastest, most consistent tracking that I have ever used). Anything better than the original a7r autofocus would be good, reasonable tracking speed would be great and the bonus of better on the canon/sigma lenses would mean I could use the long lenses for at least perched birds without having to go to manual peaking.

I haven't decided what canon camera will make me finally upgrade the 1D, so far the improvements in the canon bodies have not been enough to make me jump. 5DSR and 5D IV might be it.

I didn't think I would consider upgrading either of the sony cameras for at least another revision but they have put so much into this next generation that it is highly likely unless actual reviews show some major issues.

Biggest decision will end up being which wide angle zoom will I end up getting....four great choices now with canon 11-24, 16-35 f4, the tamron 15-30 and the sony zeiss 16-35 f4.


----------



## that1guyy (Jun 18, 2015)

After reading about this online, I'd be inclined to take this news with a grain of salt. This is coming from someone really looking forward to this camera.

I don't know how fast the AF will be and if it will be as fast as on a Canon DSLR. Seems a bit too good to be true. Plus, the same interview says that the Sony does 240fps at 1080p which is contradictory to the official specs . Only 120fps at 720p. That makes me think the Sony engineers in the interview had no clue what they were talking about or exaggerating.

In any case, we can just wait and see.


----------



## WorkonSunday (Jun 18, 2015)

quoting certain movie: "I nearly had you". lol

on a more serious note. lawsuit probably, but i think canon will make a move on metabone first since they are the one that did the interface. but then again, same as any other third party lens out there. even if they did managed, metabones design has been copied a million times in china, how many unbranded factory can be traced and possibly shut down? look at all these copycat cars in china, and yet the judge ruled out any element of copying and let them keep going. sony never highlight it was for canon lens in their official statement, they said third party, they may be very well refer to the older sigma native E mount lens. anyway, it will be interesting to see how this develops


----------



## WorkonSunday (Jun 18, 2015)

dilbert said:


> WorkonSunday said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


 i agree. but canon has been doing some unpredictable (arguably, stupid) moves of late like blocking out ML via firmware. so blocking out all third party lens? well, i think it's on the same level as ML.


----------



## Oli4 (Jun 18, 2015)

This could easily backfire on Sony. If it is true what they are claiming about AF than why would anyone continue buying Sony glass? Why would you buy 'OK' glass that is more expensive? Because you had to if you were a Sony shooter. I think more Sony shooters will switch to Canon glass than Canon shooters will switch to Sony bodys. Win win for Canon.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 18, 2015)

Oli4 said:


> This could easily backfire on Sony. If it is true what they are claiming about AF than why would anyone continue buying Sony glass? Why would you buy 'OK' glass that is more expensive? Because you had to if you were a Sony shooter. I think more Sony shooters will switch to Canon glass than Canon shooters will switch to Sony bodys. Win win for Canon.



Maybe Sony really does not want to get into the glass business for their cameras. They had to offer some lenses at first, but perhaps they intend on only building sensors and cameras.

It could be a matter of letting each company do what they do best.

Canon makes good glass, so why would Sony invest their money in glass making. They know it would be very expensive (time and money) to even attempt to produce better glass than Canon/Sigma. So don't play in a game you can't win.

Every dollar Sony spends on glass is money they are not spending on what they do best, which is make sensors and (time will tell) cameras. 

It is a win win for Sony too.


----------



## fragilesi (Jun 18, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Oli4 said:
> 
> 
> > This could easily backfire on Sony. If it is true what they are claiming about AF than why would anyone continue buying Sony glass? Why would you buy 'OK' glass that is more expensive? Because you had to if you were a Sony shooter. I think more Sony shooters will switch to Canon glass than Canon shooters will switch to Sony bodys. Win win for Canon.
> ...



Very possibly that's true. I've made this point many times now. It would be incredibly expensive / difficult to make money by being the best or even second best at everything across such a broad spectrum. People say Canon aren't innovating but this just doesn't stack up at all. If they had done the same as Sony I think there would be a LOT more unhappy people about. There would be less choice not more.


----------



## BRunner (Jun 18, 2015)

*Nikon is ********

Now, Nikon is ******* too!!!

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/new-nikon-f-to-sony-e-mount-electronic-adapter-coming-soon/


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 18, 2015)

Nifelheim said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > that1guyy said:
> ...



Not so smart. The Sony still cannot do what I need a dslr to do. I actually needed a mirrorless for a particular need, not to replace nor can it replace what I already have in dslrs.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 18, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> Not so smart. The Sony still cannot do what I need a dslr to do. I actually needed a mirrorless for a particular need, not to replace nor can it replace what I already have in dslrs.



I think the chances of a big company like Sony making a camera aimed at a particular need, as you alluded to, are pretty slim. 

Sony like Canon will make a camera they feel will appeal to the widest subset of their target demographic.


----------



## fragilesi (Jun 18, 2015)

Nifelheim said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > that1guyy said:
> ...



Seems like a lot of people are trying to credit Sony with what Metabones have done . . .


----------



## tcmatthews (Jun 19, 2015)

I will take it with a grain of salt but if it does focus that much better than the A7II I will have to get one. If it makes auto focus with the 100L IS work well, I can remove the Sony FE 90 macro from my buy list. Not to mention my 70-200f4 L will become stabilized. Both of those are just to slow to auto focus on the A7II. 

The question I have is, will I need version 4 of the metabones adapter? My Tamron 150-600 does not work at all with version 3. I guess that lens will have to live on my Canon 6D from now on. It basically does anyway. So not selling the Canon any time soon. 

While all my old FD Canon lenses picked up on Ebay work well on the A7II I have no doubt they will fall apart on a A7RII. So Lenses first. If only I had more money. At this time I cannot afford the A7rII until next year.


----------



## farhad (Jun 19, 2015)

The only problem with sony was lens choice....this is being sorted out now and will get better. The way canon is treating us i think they should better their character or their shop will be closed by sony and some other players in the market.


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 19, 2015)

Just love the A7R II specs and to watch, how SOny ios now reaölly hunting down Canon and their uninnovative boring old mirrorslappers. 

BUT ... I am very sceptical when it comes to using Canon EF lenses via a third party adapter (Metabones) on a Sony camera. Canon has so often resorted to making oh so slight changes to their proprietary EF lens mount protocol in order to throw a monkey wrench into third party plays. 

If Sony wants to brag about their AF system in conjunction with Canon glass, they really should make that adapter themselves and sell it to their A7-purchasers for a reasonable 99 USD/Euro. Rather than relying on fly-by-night third party reverse engineers like metabones who will make you buy yet another version of their adapter every year at 500 USD a piece.


----------



## canonvoir (Jun 19, 2015)

I purchased an a7ii to see what the fuss was about. I instantly saw a better quality image than my 5Diii. I have preordered the a7rii. I have also filled out my lens collection with native FE glass. I will be holding a 1DX with 300 on the sideline this year but have an a7rii with 55mm around my neck as a second body. Should be a fun season. 

Canon needs to stop screwing around and use the Sony sensor if nothing else.


----------



## that1guyy (Jun 19, 2015)

This guy does a great hands on preview.

http://www.mirrorlessons.com/2015/06/16/sony-a7r-mark-2-first-impressions/

Watch the video. The AF speed with native lenses seems pretty good to me for most purposes. the AF performance with Sony A-mount lenses with an adapter is kind of disappointing as it hunts quite a bit. Still waiting to see how it performs with Canon lenses though.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 19, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Just love the A7R II specs and to watch, how SOny ios now reaölly hunting down Canon and their uninnovative boring old mirrorslappers.
> 
> BUT ... I am very sceptical when it comes to using Canon EF lenses via a third party adapter (Metabones) on a Sony camera. Canon has so often resorted to making oh so slight changes to their proprietary EF lens mount protocol in order to throw a monkey wrench into third party plays.
> 
> If Sony wants to brag about their AF system in conjunction with Canon glass, they really should make that adapter themselves and sell it to their A7-purchasers for a reasonable 99 USD/Euro. Rather than relying on fly-by-night third party reverse engineers like metabones who will make you buy yet another version of their adapter every year at 500 USD a piece.



So those innovators at Sony don't even make an EF to FE adapter, but have to make AF speed claims for a 3rd party's adapter? Seems like with all of that innovation going on they could at least make an adapter to use with all of the lenses missing from their system.


----------



## Oneand0 (Jun 24, 2015)

*So those innovators at Sony don't even make an EF to FE adapter, but have to make AF speed claims for a 3rd party's adapter? Seems like with all of that innovation going on they could at least make an adapter to use with all of the lenses missing from their system.*


They will do that next!


----------



## wockawocka (Jul 2, 2015)

zlatko said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Just love the A7R II specs and to watch, how SOny ios now reaölly hunting down Canon and their uninnovative boring old mirrorslappers.
> ...



Sony don't want a lawsuit from Canon.


----------



## that1guyy (Jul 2, 2015)

wockawocka said:


> zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



The third party adapters don't have an AF module. The adapters still use Sony's built in AF so I don't know what the hell you guys are talking about.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2015)

that1guyy said:


> The third party adapters don't have an AF module. The adapters still use Sony's built in AF so I don't know what the hell you guys are talking about.



Put a Sony lens on an a7R, AF is reliable and quick. Put a Canon lens on a Canon body, AF is reliable and quick. Put a Canon lens on an a7R via a Metabones adapter, AF is kludgy and slow as molasses in January. 

That's why Sony feels the need to talk up adapted AF for the a7RII.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 2, 2015)

dilbert said:


> that1guyy said:
> 
> 
> > http://sigma-rumors.com/2015/06/sigma-full-frame-fe-mount-lenses/
> ...



I thought that Sony shared their AF system with third parties many years ago. What impacts third party lens makers is the potential for sales. They have a better handle on sales than we do, and so far, they have not been impressed, or they would have been churning them out. Who can blame them, is the FE mount another Sony mount of the month, or will they stick to it for 2 or 3 years?


----------



## robber98 (Jul 3, 2015)

Oli4 said:


> This could easily backfire on Sony. If it is true what they are claiming about AF than why would anyone continue buying Sony glass? Why would you buy 'OK' glass that is more expensive? Because you had to if you were a Sony shooter. I think more Sony shooters will switch to Canon glass than Canon shooters will switch to Sony bodys. Win win for Canon.



Weather resistance is the reason; you loss weather resistance when using 3rd party glasses w/ adapter.


----------



## candc (Jul 3, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > that1guyy said:
> ...



Zeiss is starting to make e mount lenses now. I expect there will be some other 3rd party lenses coming for Sony before too long.


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 4, 2015)

dilbert said:


> If this works well and doesn't backfire in Sony's face, it is a very smart move because it gives them a way to win over Canon owners.
> 
> After the A7RII is available, if I want to try the Sony system out I can buy camera + adapter and keep my Canon lenses, minimizing the transition cost. If I like the A7RII then I may decide that I need less Canon gear and more Sony (depends on what lenses and how they work.) So for the price of a camera body I can move from Canon to Sony...


Yup, this is the way of the future: Sony or another company will come out with a mirrorless that has NO native mount, but just a meta-mount that takes adapters for any brand of lens. One body + lenses for any mount.



> Or to put it in a differently, Canon can no longer defend its revenue with its EOS EF portfolio as they have in the past. If Canon wants to lock people in and defend revenue, they need to go mirrorless. i.e. the decision to go mirrorless will be profit motivated, not science or technology motivated.
> 
> Now... tell me where I'm wrong



You're not (entirely) wrong. The era of defending your system with lens lock-in is soon going away with mirrorless. That doesn't mean sports/bird shooters won't still reach for a 1DXII for superior performance.

I've given up predicting when mirrorless will win, but it's just a matter of time before all the engineering catches up to the need.


----------



## fragilesi (Jul 4, 2015)

dilbert said:


> If this works well and doesn't backfire in Sony's face, it is a very smart move because it gives them a way to win over Canon owners.
> 
> After the A7RII is available, if I want to try the Sony system out I can buy camera + adapter and keep my Canon lenses, minimizing the transition cost. If I like the A7RII then I may decide that I need less Canon gear and more Sony (depends on what lenses and how they work.) So for the price of a camera body I can move from Canon to Sony...



I agree it's a smart move. Sony have put their efforts into bodies at the expense of their overall system offering. They are so far behind on lenses that they know they wont catch up any time soon and they are fortunate that the key enabling innovation got done for them.

But your conclusion above is wrong. You cannot move from Canon to Sony for the price of a camera body. you are moving from Canon to a hybrid system from three different manufacturers for the price of a body and adaptor. This may work well often but it's a real leap of faith and a setup that I would guess many pros wouldn't consider without something else with a little less "Frankenstein" to pair it with.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 4, 2015)

dilbert said:


> If...
> 
> ...if...
> 
> ...



Done.


----------

